# Do ring slings hurt your back/shoulder?



## CoffeePuffin

I adore babywearing and we do if often. We have a moby wrap, 2 woven wraps and a Rose and Rebellion soft structured carrier. I'm interested in trying a hip carry with LO soon but can't quite master it with the wraps. We have a Baba Sling, which we never use because we both find it really uncomfortable and I can't seem to adjust it so that it fits right; it kills me because all the weight is on one shoulder, or rather my neck. 

Are ring slings the same? I'd be interested in getting one and I've seen a lot of people online using them, but surely it would be the same as the Baba Sling and be painful for my shoulder? 

Any tips appreciated.


----------



## indifference

Ring slings are fab.....as long as you have them adjusted correctly! And that takes a bit of practice. Babaslings are renowned for being uncomfortable as they are not properly adjustable. 

I can wear my 10kg+ boy for hours in a ring sling with no ill effects.

Tips:
Make sure the fabric is spread out over the top of your arm up to your neck.
The rings should be in the corsage position
You shouldn't need to adjust//correct your posture when using a RS, you should be able to stand straight and tall while carrying. 
Some people prefer child completely on the side, some people more on the front, you need to have a play and see what works for you.

I would massively recommend visiting a sling meet/sling library or hiring a babywearing consultant who can provide you with a tailored consult on what should work for you. Sling libraries are great as you can try out carriers to see what works for you, all without the financial burden :)


----------



## lozzy21

It does start to pull after a few hours but shes two and 28lb, i do have a back problem though.


----------



## Dragonfly

I had a freedom one, turned me off slings and I sold it as it hurt me. So no ring one for me next time. Really turned me off :(


----------



## jen1604

As long as I make sure mine are spread properly over my shoulder they're great :) Love ring slings!


----------



## CoffeePuffin

jen1604 said:


> As long as I make sure mine are spread properly over my shoulder they're great :) Love ring slings!

Jen, are you Barnaby's mum?


----------



## jen1604

CoffeePuffin said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> As long as I make sure mine are spread properly over my shoulder they're great :) Love ring slings!
> 
> Jen, are you Barnaby's mum?Click to expand...

Yes,hello that's me ;) 

I can only assume you're coffeepuffin on Instagram too and not a crazy stalker :rofl:


----------



## CoffeePuffin

jen1604 said:


> CoffeePuffin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> As long as I make sure mine are spread properly over my shoulder they're great :) Love ring slings!
> 
> Jen, are you Barnaby's mum?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes,hello that's me ;)
> 
> I can only assume you're coffeepuffin on Instagram too and not a crazy stalker :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha, yeah! From instragram. Not a stalker! :haha:


----------



## Faythe

We love ours :)

Have you a sling library you could borrow one from?


----------

